# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  RT World, How far ahead to plan??? 7 Who with?

## travelworld

ok, in september me and the miss's are starting our RTW journey on a banger rally called 'Staples2Naples', ( london - Naples in 4 days :-) )
so we plan on driving back to london visit rome and paris.

then we will fly to fiji ( or possibly somewhere else in aisa)

anyways, we figured we will do the Fiji experiance, and a little exploring or selfs.

when we get there we plan on giving our selfs 3 -4 days to catch up on Jet lag and lack of sleep from the rally.

Now, once we figure out the dates the Fiji experiance end, should we book our hostels & flights for the next destination before we even start our travels, or do it why we are there?? or try get an open tickets??


Fiji isnt so bad as its a small island, but we wish to visit New Zealand, Austrailia, Thailand, China, Cambodia, Vietnam & Hope fully Japan.

1. *So The question is how far ahead shall we book form home before we start travelling???*

im thinking get the flights to fiji booked, 
then allow upto 14days tin Fijit and
Book Auz or NZ flights with 2 - 3 days hostels so we get a chance to figure where everthing is???

2. Also ( i dont mean to write an essay )
do we book our flights out of either Auz or NZ for a say, 1 month from when we arrive?? and so on for each contry we visit? or play it as we go?

Ok ill go back up and number my Questions.....Done
....
3. Who offers open tickets / best compnay to deal with, ( my miss's doing my head in about STAtravel...Any good??)
it seems way too expensive to book each flight individually.

right oh, ill see what responses i get , i got loads of Q's really but these are my main concerns.

Thanks in advance. vinny

oh 
4.Which site to book accomodation etc.

Cheers

----------

